# Safety Mat



## Hhernandezjr (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm having a kid fall back off of a 3' high platform. What suggestions do you have for a fall mat?


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 6, 2020)

All the indications are that @Hhernandezjr has just recently signed up and is looking for a quick answer to a potentially deadly idea. Not to be rude, but we've seen this countless times before. *This discussion should be full stop, right now*, and we should lock this thread without further information being given by our new member posing this question. 

Like rigging, there's almost _*nothing *_about stunts that can be safely discussed over the internet. @Hhernandezjr the *ONLY* safe option available to you is to hire a professional with knowledge of high falls, low falls (what you're attempting), and even prat falls. If you can't afford that or think it can be done by anyone of lesser skill- do not proceed. You are playing with the safety, health, and life of a child otherwise.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 6, 2020)

Thread has been locked, and @What Rigger's advice stands as the only truly safe option forward. Any time there is stunt work, and make no mistake, that's what this is, you need professionals with training and experience to evaluate your unique scenario and find ways to mitigate the risk with the right equipment, training, supervision, etc.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 6, 2020)

@Hhernandezjr sadly when it comes to Rigging, Pyrotechnics, Flying Effects, and Falls the only safe answer is, "If you have to ask the question, you aren't qualified to do it."

Find a way to do the effect without having them actually fall. For Once Upon a Mattress where Winifred falls out the window into the moat, I built an extra wide window sill with a slide down the back side out of sight. She sat in the window sill, spread and locked her legs against the wall below the window, through her arms up in the air and leaned way back out the window onto the slide. Technicians on either side grabbed her arms mostly for her comfort, but also to control her speed. She let go with her legs and kicked them up in the air, sliding down the slide in a controlled manner onto a mat and pillows. It was controlled enough that it was totally safe to do without the technicians... always test these sorts of things yourself first. With a little practice and a big poofy skirt on hiding the slight delay, it looked hilarious! From the audience point of view she flipped upside down, hung on by just her legs a second, then fell into the moat. From backstage it was a completely controlled trip down a 4' slide with zero danger to the actress.


----------

